# Nj headboat



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know any good headboat fishing that go out for blue and stripper? I see most of them going out for stripper only.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Out on a headboat, always opt for strippers!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Out on a headboat, always opt for strippers!


Good one.

Try the Miss Chris Fleet


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Most the boats in Point Pleasant and Belmar will cover what your looking for. Just call the Belmar Basin and check whos fishing for what at the time. They all change off from time to time....salt


----------

